# what hamster are you...:D



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

What Breed of Hamster Are You? - Quiz | Get More Quizzes at Quizilla


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

im a russian  
theheee cuddly


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Quiz Result: What Breed of Hamster Are You? | Get More Quizzes at Quizilla

I'm a hamster in a jar.... on crack.... apparently... Don't know whether I should feel proud or insulted 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

how did that happen? lol


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I am a Siberian Dwarf Hamster!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm a russian!!

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm a wild hamster 

Quiz Result: What Breed of Hamster Are You? | Get More Quizzes at Quizilla


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

=]

Was hoping for Robo though. =[


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

lol good quiz

I got 'You are a Siberian Dwarf Hamster!' x


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> I am a Siberian Dwarf Hamster!!


me too lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lol - cute quiz  I'm a Siberian Dwarf Hamster - so true


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm a Teddy Bear Hamster =]


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

So I'm all alone in this here jar then? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://http://www.quizilla.com/quizzes/result/286059/171925/

I am a Teddy Bear Hamster!
If you go on the link above you can read what it told me!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Apparently I'm a Siberian Dwarf Hamster!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm a Russian


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

apparently im 

on crack 

haha it looks like foxy's tiger lily

XXx


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)




----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm a Teddy Bear hamster!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> apparently im
> 
> on crack
> 
> ...


YAY! I'm not alone in my jar!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

